# The Ultimate Off Roader



## TxBuilder (Feb 2, 2010)

Thought this was pretty cool. You snow bound people should appreciate it.

Snow Vehicle Concept (1924)


----------



## GregC (Feb 2, 2010)

That's WILD!  
I'm still trying to figure out how I can attach my tool trailer to my snow mobile. This might be even better.


----------



## GregC (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey TxBuilder.... think I got it!


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 2, 2010)

GregC said:


> Hey TxBuilder.... think I got it!


At 40 hp (?) you're not going to be able to climb hills towing a trailer


----------



## GregC (Feb 2, 2010)

Wuzzat? said:


> At 40 hp (?) you're not going to be able to climb hills towing a trailer



Well I got a little more than 140 hp under that hood, but still not enough to haul my trailer up hill. I need to find all my jobs down hill.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 2, 2010)

GregC said:


> more than 140 hp



I'm surprised it doesn't go airborne.  You can probably pull one G at the handlebars when accelerating.


----------



## GregC (Feb 2, 2010)

Wuzzat? said:


> I'm surprised it doesn't go airborne.  You can probably pull one G at the handlebars when accelerating.



LOL..I'll tell you...it's scary! I had it as fast as 137 on the lake ice and I ran out of lake. (wasn't that big of one) but that was one scary ride. With these new 4 strokes it was so smooth, I couldn't believe it. WAY FUN!


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 2, 2010)

GregC said:


> I had it as fast as 137 on the lake ice and I ran out of lake.


Your kinetic energy and that of the snowmobile, at that speed of 200' per second, is equal to about 3/4ths of a pound of TNT.  

If you hit a wall or something the pieces of you and that machine would have been scattered all over.  

But since all of us live in the past about 1/10th of second, you wouldn't have felt a thing!



The worst I did was go off a ski jump without checking it out first.  I found myself 15' in the air and was convinced I'd killed myself.

Speakinawhich, I read about a motorcycle [murdercycle] accident.  The guy couldn't find one of this arms.  It was on a nearby rooftop.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 2, 2010)

Very Nice, and very old school. Wonder if any of those are still around...I have an old 1929 Oliver ...and I could use those pontoons.


----------



## GregC (Feb 3, 2010)

Wuzzat? said:


> Your kinetic energy and that of the snowmobile, at that speed of 200' per second, is equal to about 3/4ths of a pound of TNT.
> 
> If you hit a wall or something the pieces of you and that machine would have been scattered all over.
> 
> ...



WOW...that's not good.


----------

